# Trumark Fs-1



## trumarkrocket (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! im totally new to this fourm and to this hobbie, u just ordered a truamrkfs-1 from amazon, and i wanna know if i made the right choice. btw im 16. thanks in advance


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's fine. An FS1 was my first slingshot as well. Have fun and welcome!


----------



## trumarkrocket (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey thanks man! 1-10 how powerful is it??


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i hear its a good starter slingshot, never owned one . i hope you take the time to look around the forum for other types and styles of slingshots. maybe youll even make one . everyone needs to make a board cut and a natural . welcome to the addiction.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I started out shooting a wrist rocket like the fs-1 as well. When you get it, and have shot it for a while, try buying a set of Trumark red tapered RR-T tubes to replace the amber/yellow tubes it comes with. I think you'll find the RR-T tubes to be a nice improvement and will give you improved accuracy with your new slingshot.

Good shooting!


----------



## trumarkrocket (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies! im glad im welcomed here. but anyway i recieved my slingshot in the mail, and wow you guys are right these things are addictive ahhaha.. right now im just working on my stance and shotting at coke bottles, and ive been doing a little reseach on different bands. well thanks again!


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

The Trumark FS-1 is one of my favorites. You honestly can't go wrong with it for the money. It is lightweight and durable. I like to throw mine in my pack on hiking and hunting trips because it folds up nice and doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's the fork I use most.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The FS-1 is a classic. I reviewed it here a long time ago.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

How you like the Power Band Tubes on it?

I have been meaning to put it on mine for a while now.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a Video Review I did of it as well. No shooting, just a breakdown of the slingshot in general:






Trumark FS-1 Slingshot Review


----------

